# AQUACLEAR 901 POWERHEAD



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

just bought an aquaclear 901 powerhead for my 125!! please let me know if this is sufficient for my 14" rhom and my tank size, , ive never had a powerhead before and would like some good imput.
thanks alot


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i think 900 U.S. gallons per hour should do him plenty


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

fury said:


> i think 900 U.S. gallons per hour should do him plenty


thanks buddy


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

should i leave it on 24/ 7 ??


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

id say yes but make sure you got some dead spot !!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks Altuvie


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

more opinions w/ people w/ powerheads, is thie enough for my rhom and the tank size???


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

he wont stop playing, getting himself thrown by the powerhead. lol, hes playing like a kid for a big boy
is this powerhead a good one? for this size fish+tank?


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

monster loves his powerhead, always swimming under it!!!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

is mine strong enough????????


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I would think so? On the calculator page, for a 72" (assuming standard 125) it reccomends 400-600gph powerhead.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I would think so? On the calculator page, for a 72" (assuming standard 125) it reccomends 400-600gph powerhead.


thats what i thought, thanks chief


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

he loves his powerhead!!!!!! he swims under it then goes with the current so fast lol!!!!!! he wont stop playing, this beast gets thrown with this powerhead!! lol


----------



## kuulaaid (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you think the ac901 would be too powerful for an elong in a 55g thats 48" long?


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

kuulaaid said:


> Do you think the ac901 would be too powerful for an elong in a 55g thats 48" long?


def dude, way too strong, 802 is fine for a 55, this 901 is nnuts it blows my 14"r hom around, he loves it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds like your beast is having fun with his new toy.money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> sounds like your beast is having fun with his new toy.money well spent in my opinion.


i think besides the fish, this is the best money ever spent on this


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

kuulaaid said:


> Do you think the ac901 would be too powerful for an elong in a 55g thats 48" long?


I had a 901 in my 55 with my 7" rhom and it was too much. Drop down a size.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Do you think the ac901 would be too powerful for an elong in a 55g thats 48" long?


I had a 901 in my 55 with my 7" rhom and it was too much. Drop down a size.
[/quote]
exactly, 802 would be great, this 901 my whole tank is splazhing, lol, he does love it though


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you can be creative and make a diverter for it to even out the flow around the tank instead of just having a jet blast. I have the same one (older model) and it is pretty strong.


----------

